# WeHonest Bulk Figures



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi,

I was watching with rapt attention the We Honest bulk figures thread, can anyone post up the actual sizes we should be using? 1:100th or his other sizes? Thanks in advance...


Dave


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I was watching with rapt attention the We Honest bulk figures thread, can anyone post up the actual sizes we should be using? 1:100th or his other sizes?


Dave:
It depends on which cars you are using and how close the figures are to them. 

For placing next to cars, especially AFX and later cars, the Hong Kong so-called "1:75" figures (actually somewhat larger) seem to be the popular choice. The little "1:100" (so called) HK guys are actually about 1:94, making them a little smaller than true HO (1:87); they look a bit puny standing next to T-jets, and very small next to the AFX and later cars. However, they look fine in grandstands, inside pit buildings, behind pit walls, lining up at the admissions gate or the hot dog stand in the infield, etc., where their small size makes the area look larger.

Attached is a pic of one of my reduced depth, edge-of-the-table grandstands with a couple of T-jets going by and another with AFXs. The people are a mix of HO railroad and circus people(1:87) and Hong Kong "1:100" (1:94). 

Since Tjets average out at around 1:76 and AFXs roughly 1:64, all the people are underscale for either type of car. And you can see that when you look for it, but if you were just shown the pictures in a different contex, I doubt you would notice at all. And that's in close-up view. When you step back a bit, only a hawkeyed sharpshooter with obsessive-compulsive disorder would be even vaguely aware of it. (Third pic.)

This thread on Another Forum has some photos of different sizes of figures (including the Chinese "1:75" ones) alongside cars, plus a fair amount of comment on the Hong Kong figure sizes. It also suggests some other sources of usable figures, such as 1:72 aircraft ground crews as pit crew.

-- D


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Funny that !*



Dslot said:


> ...The people are a mix of railroad and circus people...


lol... Sounds like a rough crowd (Gandy Dancers and Carnies).  _heard over the loudspeaker on raceday _"clean-up team to the restrooms... clean-up team to the restrooms".

Seriously though, thanks for the 411 on these. Without a few guys putting a ruler on these and showing them in a familiar context, its like buying a pig in a poke. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*1:75 chinese figures*

Here are the photos I posted on another site compared to what I would consider 1:64 scale cars. (mine) 

These are figures purchased off ebay. Came from china and the shipping time was excellent. I bought two(2) 500 figure sets and plan on buying more for the big layout. It came to about .07 cents per figure. You can buy "unpainted" in the .03 -.05 range, but when you figure in all the tedious paint time you will spend on this many figures, I went with the painted.

In the first pic on the left, the figures from L-R are Hasegawa 1:72 US Pilot/Ground Crew Set, Airfix 1:72 Luftwaffe Personnel, and the 1:75 chinese ebay stuff from user; Everydaygoodz
The chinese 1:75 was bigger than the 1:72 scale. I will be back with a measurement update in a second.
here is a current ebay link for 1000 figures in 1:75;
http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-x-Train-Mo...ryZ69817QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The measurement is this. the tall painted guys next to the cars with hands in pockets are 26mm tall, or just a smidge over 1" tall. Close to 1mm taller than 1". The two with hands in pockets (different poses) are the tallest in the package. The shortest in the package is the female standing in the first (left) photo. She stands 21mm tall ,or just a smidge over 13/16". Hope all this helps?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> ... Sounds like a rough crowd (Gandy Dancers and Carnies).


(Chuckle) 
And don't forget those guys from the Pink Jacket Tong. They're little, but they'll cut your throat soon as look at you.


----------

